# Thanks Kenny and Manny!



## Joe (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenny, I didn't get a chance to thank you on my way out.. it wasn't long after you shot my Kimber yesterday, that I figured out where I was going wrong.. I might not have been so quick if I wasn't sure it could be done.. thanks! 

I'm definitely loving my first 1911, and didn't mind the 2+ hours of cleaning after having found the sweet spot!

Manny, much love for showing me the 1911 light.. I'll always dig the HKs, but it's the Kimber that got the first Milt Sparks VM II lol! You guys really go out of your way for us and we can't thank you enough!

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Any Time*

Joe 
Your welcome, I'm just glad I had time to go out on the range and test fire your new addition to the family. Kimbers are always a joy to shoot, and I love them all, but the one you got is truly a gem. I still think they are way to safe of a gun for a carry piece but I shoot them the best. Thanks for the compliment, Manny and I will be glad to shoot your guns any time.

Later 
Kenny


----------



## KLockemy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Thanks from Us as well!*

I just wanted to pass my thanks to Kenny and Manny for helping my wife and I getting signed up and advising us in the purchase of our new S&W M&P .40. We absolutely love it! The professionalism and safety that you provide makes the drive from Burlington to Greensboro well worth it (that, and you guys are MUCH cheaper for range fees and ammo). Thanks again guys. Keep it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Sweet*

I'm glad you and the wife are happy with your new purchase. Those shot groups on the C-3 targets you showed us were very impressive. Thanks for the post and we promise to keep up the good work.

Kenny


----------



## KLockemy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you. I can credit the Marines for that one.


----------

